# How far can I upgrade my PC and what should I get?



## alistairsw (Aug 13, 2013)

I run a CompaqCQ2000, I have not changed anything since I purchased it and would like to know how far I can upgrade it and what would be good (cost effective) upgrades in order to have it running better games at higher graphics settings. If you could answer just one of those questions I would be very grateful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I wouldn't put a dime into an OEM system. Everything is low quality and needs upgrading.

Your best option is to save up your money and build a new custom PC using our build guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you may be able to upgrade ram. if you upgrade the video you may have to upgrade the power supply. then because of the mb and cpu, you may not get much better. You might be able to upgrade the cpu. 

I dont think anything you do to it will make it much better and be cost efficient. IMO, save your money and get a new computer that fit your needs.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the full model number of the PC? CQ 2000 is a series of several different models, though I have to say that it looks like none of them have any upgrade options.

The ones I looked at (2010, 2013, 2024, and 2025) either have the fastest supported processor installed or the proc is permanently fixed to the board. Also, no interface card slots means you may not add a discrete graphics card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a Mini ITX motherboard without any expansion slots(PCI or PCIE), it's able to run up to 16 gig of ram and it appears it shipped with 4 gig installed on a 32bit OS which is all the OS will support, it shipped with a Pentium G620T CPU and will take a Core i3-2100T which would be a very slight upgrade not worth the cost in my opinion.
You pretty much have what you have in that platform even though it only 2years old(or less). Specs > Compaq CQ2000 Desktop PC series -  Compaq CQ2013 Desktop PC Product Specifications - c03033824 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It appears your most cost effective option is to build new or replace.
We have a Suggested Build List in several price ranges to use as a guide or as configured. All use top quality know compatible parts: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------

